# 5205 power steering



## waynesworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Last season I noticed a jerking motion when turning steering wheel. This year it is much worse so I have parked it. I noticed evidence of a very small leak from one hose. Any words of wisdom ? Hope it's not the pump but will replace if necessary. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Assuming the mentioned leak is a hose to/from the steering cylinder(?), doubtful that would cause jerky steering. 
Steering pump could be sucking air. Both pumps (steering and lift) share a common suction so air ingestion should affect both. Any evidence of foamy or milky appearance in the fluid while operating?


----------



## waynesworld (Apr 14, 2017)

*5205 steering problem*

Fedup, the leaking hose is the feeder line to the left front wheel cylinder. from factory makes a forced tight u-turn and hose is cracking. Now, the good news (I think). When you made the comment about the connection between power steering and 3pt lift, I went to the rear, knowing I had already checked hyd oil level I ignored that. But when I had my face almost against the little dual observation glasses that show oil level I noticed a scratch across the upper glass in the spot where the oil level should be.........Optical allusion.......Oil was low.....I don't understand why they thought this is a good way to check oil level but I'm embarrassed that my first question on this forum makes me look foolish. 

Thanks for your quick reply , and without it I would probably be shopping for a pump. I'm servicing tractor now but when I use it for a while next week I will let you know if that was the complete solution. Thanks again...I'm gonna sign up as a contributing member.....your help probably save me 20 yrs worth of donations.


----------

